

Ask HN: Free shell hosting with compiling? - rogermugs

Anyone using anything they're a fan of?
======
mahmud
Free? A whole VPS is $5/mo.

<http://prgmr.com/xen/>

------
wlievens
hosteurope.de is pretty cheap (<$10/mo)

------
rogermugs
i could have done with a free one though. even 5$ a month I have to use 5$
worth... sometimes I want to use 5$ worth, but a lot of months i just want to
forget its there...

i'm an exceedingly light user.

